# R35 GT-R Design Analysis *HUGE Pictures*



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

For the people that know me, I don't know where you stand, but I'm sure you'll be happy to know that I'm going away almost as quickly as I came.

For the people who don't know me, I'm the donned Outcast of the GTROC. There, now you know.

Lately I've been doing alot more work with the R35.

I've been sifting through magazines and all sorts of stuff to find out dimensions, aero, stats, everything I can about the R35 GT-R. I need help with some certain body dimensions, and if an owner of an R35 GT-R can help me out, please PM me, as it would be greatly appreciated, and the only work it would take on your part would be a tape measure and a few minutes with your car.

Anyways, I bring gifts for all. That is... if you think eye candy is a gift.

Here's a few pieces of work I've done.

Please don't say welcome back, because I'm not back. I'm just looking for some advice and help with these and the new R35.


















6speed.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

6speed said:


> Please don't say welcome back, because I'm not back. I'm just looking for some advice and help with these and the new R35.


Haha and you started off so well...


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, you seem like a different person. Don't feel like you have to leave. Please stay around for a while.
Nice drawings by the way, plenty of R35 owners on here.

Oh and some basic dimensions 
L : 4655mm(183.2 in)
W : 1895mm(74.6 in) 
H : 1370mm(53.9 in)


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Please stay for abit.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

6speed said:


> I've been sifting through magazines and all sorts of stuff to find out dimensions, aero, stats, everything I can about the R35 GT-R. I need help with some certain body dimensions


You must not have looked too hard, just did a quick search in google

2009 Nissan GT-R: Pre sale brochure information Weights and dimensions

Just scroll down and you will see dimensions.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Return of the jedi


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

The dimensions I need are not basic body length and width and height dimensions. They're bumper fitment dimensions. For Ex:

How wide the bumper is at the take off point, and what size spacers are used, screws, etc etc.

Thanks for the oddly warm welcome back.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

6speed said:


> For the people who don't know me, I'm the donned Outcast of the GTROC. There, now you know.
> 
> .


Your not and never have been the donned outcast of the GTROC as , and correct me if im wrong, but you`ve never been a member of the Owners Club.
Anyway nice drawings.
Can i give you a friendly bit of advice for free, don`t be a numpty and people wont treat you like one.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Numpty? Yeah you're right, my mistake, I was never a member of the GTROC.

I got it confused with the logo on the site. I'm a member here.

Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice avatar, now where have I seen that before ..... oh, yes, it's Hugh's Nur Spec is it not :chuckle: 

Please do correct me if I'm wrong :chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

It is, photoshopped by me. I'll happily send him it.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/86412-dimensions.html
scroll down to post #6 and there is a bit more detail but still not as much as you need.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

6-speed

you are like a porno magazine

Great pictures but the articles are shite. :runaway: 




and i like porn :thumbsup: 

so, please, stay around a while.

mook


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome back.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's that members R34 GT-R V-Spec NUR.

It might look a little overdone for alot of people, but I made it for a friend, and it's supposed to be a Time Attack car.

Love it or hate it, here it is:


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

6speed said:


> Here's that members R34 GT-R V-Spec NUR.
> 
> It might look a little overdone for alot of people, but I made it for a friend, and it's supposed to be a Time Attack car.
> 
> Love it or hate it, here it is:


Wow, you made a nice Skyline into a trash can......



..... now turn this trash can into a nice skyline:









:chuckle: Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Snowgasm said:


> Wow, you made a nice Skyline into a trash can......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true.

good effort, but not to my tastes. very rice...


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Snowgasm said:


> Wow, you made a nice Skyline into a trash can......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try

Good challenge


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

6speed said:


> I'll give it a try
> 
> Good challenge




You still owe me a sketch from 5 months ago :bawling: 

Paid in full :thumbsup: 

Maybe you could work on that instead of changing your email address :sadwavey:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

LivingMovie said:


> You still owe me a sketch from 5 months ago :bawling:
> 
> Paid in full :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe you could work on that instead of changing your email address :sadwavey:


isnt that something interesting. wonder how many more he owes


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Nah ah ah ah. I sent you that sketch TWICE. Across the flat land of Saskatchewan over Manitoba and just outside of Ontario. I paid a damned 3 dollar shipping fee EACH time (6$) which makes your 20 dollars turn into 13 dollars. Plus, I phoned twice the first time, and once the second time, with which the Kind old lady at the Barrie post office told me that you had received it.

I never changed my msn, I'm always online around 4 O-Clock PM Ontario time (Forum members here can attest to this). I never asked for 6$ back, because I don't see myself as being cheap.

I showed you TWO versions of your drawing, for which the first one was not right, and I scanned them both in on a professional scanner. I made damn sure you knew what your car would look like.

I'm sorry man, I don't know what to do for you anymore. I sent your drawing, the second time it didn't return to me, so I always perceived that you received it.

I'll draw another one up for you, but I'm not sure postage is the way to go. I should likely scan it in, and send it to you via email.

Again I'm sorry, I don't know what to do anymore. :S


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

6speed said:


> I paid a damned 3 dollar shipping fee EACH time (6$) which makes your 20 dollars turn into 13 dollars.


maths isnt your strongest point is it:chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I think it was about 6.40 per post. I round off. Math isn't my strongest point, but I do understand what I said. I should have listed the exact price.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

6speed said:


> Nah ah ah ah. I sent you that sketch TWICE. Across the flat land of Saskatchewan over Manitoba and just outside of Ontario. I paid a damned 3 dollar shipping fee EACH time (6$) which makes your 20 dollars turn into 13 dollars. Plus, I phoned twice the first time, and once the second time, with which the Kind old lady at the Barrie post office told me that you had received it.
> 
> I have been purchasing stuff on eBay for 4-5 years now, Not one package lost...
> 
> ...


:runaway:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

LivingMovie said:


> :runaway:


I've still got the .rar file, I'll open her up and pull together two more pics.

I don't know what to say to all this. I've had at least 2 things lost to me in the mail before. As well, I tend to be pretty exacting. FYI You're right, I should have let you know that I had my scanner repaired, but TBH I think I truly forgot.

As well, I'm on at 4pm every week night, so if you're on tonight, I'd be happy to talk about something to make up for interest.

Steve.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

6speed said:


> I've still got the .rar file, I'll open her up and pull together two more pics.
> 
> I don't know what to say to all this. I've had at least 2 things lost to me in the mail before. As well, I tend to be pretty exacting. FYI You're right, I should have let you know that I had my scanner repaired, but TBH I think I truly forgot.
> 
> As well, I'm on at 4pm every week night, so if you're on tonight, I'd be happy to talk about something to make up for interest.


To be honest, I just want the second sketch man.
Just the side profile shot, I have the front angled one already :thumbsup:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought you wanted a pic from the rear, not the side?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

6speed said:


> Here's that members R34 GT-R V-Spec NUR.
> 
> It might look a little overdone for alot of people, but I made it for a friend, and it's supposed to be a Time Attack car.
> 
> Love it or hate it, here it is:



aside from the truly *awful* photoshop skills and the frankly dreadful look of the car you didn't even manage to get the air intake on the correct side of the car unless rob has now started offering 2jze conversions?

and why would you have a headlight intake and a scoop in the lower vent?

where can I lean skillz like yours....

:banned:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Whatever everyone has their own opinion.

If you want to learn my "skillz" learn how to type Learn.

BTW, I bet you aren't exactly "lean" yourself sitting here critiquing someones work and putting them down.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

very cutting.....

perhaps I should post a thread asking how to deal with my dismay?


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

welome back 6speed my old pal this place has been pretty dull without your threads.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

man you guys love ripping this guy apart lol


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Simonh said:


> aside from the truly *awful* photoshop skills and the frankly dreadful look of the car you didn't even manage to get the air intake on the correct side of the car unless rob has now started offering 2jze conversions?
> 
> and why would you have a headlight intake and a scoop in the lower vent?
> 
> ...


The scoop on the bonnet is in the right place, headlight intake is on the wrong side for a RB but the intake in the lower bumper might be for cooling the front discs, after all 6SPEED did say it was a Time Attack car. I have slightly less bling ones on the Taisan.







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Simonh said:


> very cutting.....
> 
> perhaps I should post a thread asking how to deal with my dismay?


You dumb mongral!

I just realized I never f-in photoshopped the damn bonnet scoop. It's a base V-Spec item available on all cars. The car was purposefully built as a time attack car, and the headlight scoop would feed air into the cabin not the engine bay. Also, if you're such a GT-R afficiendo, how come you wouldn't know about the standard Naca duct on the V-Spec BNR34?

Tsk Tsk Tsk.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Simon was talking about the N1 style vents in the front bumper...

Plus, I would like to see you try and navigate a reasonable sized pipe for air into the cabin from the front light through the engine bay seeming as there is a windscreen washer fluid tank right behind the light.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

6speed said:


> You dumb mongral!
> 
> I just realized I never f-in photoshopped the damn bonnet scoop.


....one lucky bonnet.....


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Actually I was refering to the headlight instake in both instances, and the lower scoop near the RIPS logo, I considered it might be for the brakes but had discounted it as there was not a matching one....

I guess I was laughing to hard to spell learn correctly and be clear about what I was refering to


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Geez! A guy starts a thread asking for some help and gets some assy comments back. Tell me, whats the point? If your gonna comment atleast put something helpful or atleast posotive, if your going to be a prat then just put nothing atall! People like that ruin good forums.

6Speed, good photoshop skills. I've tried so many times and I just end up on paint colouring the wheels lol How did you learn how to do it? 

Drawings are quality aswell bud, you must have some patience dude.

James


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Urbanjam3s said:


> Geez! Tell me, whats the point?


James, just do a search for his (legendary) other threads. 6speed has kind of a bad history on this forum


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Great comeback, and probably quick fly home too.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

6 Speed must be putting out unconscious messages expecting people to attack him. 

Hey, I enjoyed your drawings. You've got talent. 

May I also recommend meditation to unblock your vital channels and get your life forces bubbling through? That will break irrevocably the karma, man....


----------

